
Tesla's autopilot probed by government after crash kills driver - rexreed
http://money.cnn.com/2016/06/30/technology/tesla-autopilot-death/index.html
======
whamlastxmas
Death happened back on May 7th, I don't remember seeing that in the news at
all. This is the first legitimate "bad" accident I've seen actually related to
Tesla's autopilot. This is the second time I've seen the Tesla struggled with
the height of semi trailers. I wonder if this was an oversight or if it's just
really difficult to compensate for.

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12011419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12011419)

